# Kolejny problem z UTF-8

## Beju

Czy komuś udało się uruchomić utf8 z poprawnie wyświetlającymi się polskimi znaczkami w konsoli? Prosiłbym o radę. Próbowałem czcionki Terminus, ale konsola zachowuje się trochę tak jakby mapowała znaki na 8859-1 lub coś w tym stylu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Yep, mi się udało, na, hmm... 40 komputerach? Czcionka to consolefont="lat2-16".

----------

## Beju

Super. Niestety nie działa. Czy ktoś ma inne propozycje?

----------

## realkrzysiek

W "etc/conf.d/consolefont" mam wpisane: "CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"", "CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"". W "etc/rc.conf"  wpis "UNICODE="yes"". Z resztą jakby nie działało skorzystaj z dokumentacji Gentoo, jest tam wszystko opisane.

----------

## Beju

Właśnie już korzystałem, ale niestety bez efektu. Hmm, straciłem pomysły, co jeszcze może odpowiadać za zamiast literki ł mam ³. Cały ten unikod to jakaś straszna kaszana...

----------

## Spaulding

 *Beju wrote:*   

> Cały ten unikod to jakaś straszna kaszana...

 

Wszystkim poza Toba dziala, moze ten "unikod" zawzial sie na Ciebie? albo strzelil jakiegos focha? Proponuje sprawdzic jeszcze raz konfiguracje locali w /etc/conf.d/ i moze nie wygenerowales locali dla utf-8?

----------

## Yatmai

A tak z praktycznego punktu widzenia, wszystko jest git gdy system jest obwodem zamkniętym, ale wiadomo, ściąga się pliki, ogląda stronki, chatuje, ircuje, etc... Nie rozjeżdża się to wtedy ?

Obecnie mam iso-8859-2, jak mi Poe podesłał html'a w UTF-8 i chciałem to w mc edytować to sie ostre krzaki porobiły i edytor nie wiedział nawet gdzie dokładnie się wers kończy  :Wink:  Podobnie jak dostanę od jakiegoś boskiego windowsowca (windows_power_user :] ) plik z polskimi znakami w nazwie, to mi się pojawiają pytajniki i mogę zapomnieć o zabawie tym plikiem póki nie zmienię mu nazwy.

----------

## Beju

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> Wszystkim poza Toba dziala, moze ten "unikod" zawzial sie na Ciebie? albo strzelil jakiegos focha?

 

Dziękuję za interesujący komentarz. Może z nim porozmawiaj, to poczuje się lepiej i się "odweźmie" na mnie?

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A tak z praktycznego punktu widzenia, wszystko jest git gdy system jest obwodem zamkniętym, ale wiadomo, ściąga się pliki, ogląda stronki, chatuje, ircuje, etc...

 

Całkowicie popieram... jeszcze jakiś czas temu, kiedy na drugim kompie miałem ustawione Uni i wpisałem jakiś Uni-znaczek, to przytrzymanie Backspace kasowało mi prompta w terminalu  :Laughing:  A ileż to problemów z mc było...

Cały problem w tym, że aby Unikod w ogóle coś "działał", to muszą na niego przejść wszyscy na raz, a to prawdopodobnie nigdy się nie stanie. Chyba w desperacji spróbuję zrestartować kompa.

BTW, Yatamai:

jaką masz wersję jądra?

----------

## Yatmai

Jak w sygnaturce, acz cała sytuacja działa się na serwerku - 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 + parę łatek  :Smile: 

----------

## caruso

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5034287.html#5034287

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A tak z praktycznego punktu widzenia, wszystko jest git gdy system jest obwodem zamkniętym, ale wiadomo, ściąga się pliki, ogląda stronki, chatuje, ircuje, etc... Nie rozjeżdża się to wtedy ?
> 
> Obecnie mam iso-8859-2, jak mi Poe podesłał html'a w UTF-8 i chciałem to w mc edytować to sie ostre krzaki porobiły i edytor nie wiedział nawet gdzie dokładnie się wers kończy  Podobnie jak dostanę od jakiegoś boskiego windowsowca (windows_power_user :] ) plik z polskimi znakami w nazwie, to mi się pojawiają pytajniki i mogę zapomnieć o zabawie tym plikiem póki nie zmienię mu nazwy.

 

Rzeczywiście tak się dzieje, a czy na to jest jakiś sposób?

----------

## Bako

W /etc/rc.conf nalezy ustawic zmienna 

```
UNICOD="yes"
```

w /etc/conf/consolefont: 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

oraz w /etc/conf.d/keymaps: 

```
KEYMAP="pl" 

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="ISO-8859-2"
```

no i LC_ALL/LANG na pl_PL.UTF-8

Tez sie tym dzis zainteresowalem, bo zauwazylem krzaczki i dopiero DUMPKEYS_CHARSET naprawil wyswietlanie (wczesniej pisane znaczki - przy lat2-16 - lub wyswietlane - przy lat2a-16 - przez programy byly ok, ale rownoczesnie juz nie  :Smile:  ).

----------

## Poe

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obecnie mam iso-8859-2, jak mi Poe podesłał html'a w UTF-8 i chciałem to w mc edytować to sie ostre krzaki porobiły i edytor nie wiedział nawet gdzie dokładnie się wers kończy  

 

widzisz, zabezpieczenie przed grzebaniem w kodzie  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

To trza było skompilować  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> To trza było skompilować 

 

po co, jak wystarczy takie coś  :Razz: 

ok ok, EOT  :Wink: 

----------

## Beju

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Jak w sygnaturce, acz cała sytuacja działa się na serwerku - 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 + parę łatek 

 

A to ciekawe, bo moje przygody z UTF-8 zaczęły się właśnie od nieszczęsnego kernela 2.6.24, przy którym przestały mi funkcjonować polskie literki. Jak się później dowiedziałem na oficjalnym kanale IRC, jedyną radą na to była zmiana z iso na utf8... Czyżby kłamali?

Dziwnym sposobem po restarcie maszyny znaczki wróciły do normy, to - jak słusznie ktoś zauważył - była wina zmiennej DUMPKEYS_CHARSET. 

Został się inny problem - niektóre aplikacje zamiast polskich liter wyświetlają mi kwadraty. Czy ktoś to "pokonał", nie używając narzędzi spoza drzewa?

Ale zagięła mnie w tym wszystkim jedna rzecz: człowiek się męczy z ustawieniem UTF-8,  akceptuje jakieś pokwadratowiałe many i inne mc (w tym momencie system bardziej zasługuje na miano "Śmieciuxa"), żeby chociaż już potem miał spokój z nazwami plików z innych części świata. Ale co się okazuje...? Jedynym sposobem na ujrzenie swoich WŁASNYCH narodowych znaków w konsoli is to "Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be from the specified character set." Czyli, jeżeli dobrze rozumiem, używam terminala z obsługą UTF-8 "mapowanego" na ISO-8859-2? A w nim litery pochodzące z jakiegokolwiek innego charsetu nie będą widoczne? No i rzeczywiście: pomimo całej wspaniałości Unikodu, japońska nazwa pliku "花は桜　君は美し" wygląda w terminalu tak: "� � � � � � � �".  

To ja się pytam, po ch** mi to Unicode...?

----------

## w.tabin

 *Beju wrote:*   

> ..moje przygody z UTF-8 zaczęły się właśnie od nieszczęsnego kernela 2.6.24, przy którym przestały mi funkcjonować polskie literki...................

 

klik

----------

## argasek

 *Beju wrote:*   

> Ale zagięła mnie w tym wszystkim jedna rzecz: człowiek się męczy z ustawieniem UTF-8,  akceptuje jakieś pokwadratowiałe many i inne mc (w tym momencie system bardziej zasługuje na miano "Śmieciuxa"), żeby chociaż już potem miał spokój z nazwami plików z innych części świata. Ale co się okazuje...? Jedynym sposobem na ujrzenie swoich WŁASNYCH narodowych znaków w konsoli is to "Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be from the specified character set." Czyli, jeżeli dobrze rozumiem, używam terminala z obsługą UTF-8 "mapowanego" na ISO-8859-2? A w nim litery pochodzące z jakiegokolwiek innego charsetu nie będą widoczne? No i rzeczywiście: pomimo całej wspaniałości Unikodu, japońska nazwa pliku "花は桜　君は美し" wygląda w terminalu tak: "� � � � � � � �".  
> 
> To ja się pytam, po ch** mi to Unicode...?

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8 <-myślę, że ta strona da Ci odpowiedź więcej niż wyczerupującą. Użyteczność UTF-8 a Twoje problemy z prawidłowym wyświetlaniem japońskich krzoków na konsoli są zupełnie rozbieżne, gdyż dla przykładu:

```

argasek@maxdata:~$ ls *.html

花は桜　君は美し.html

```

czyli SOA#1. Zatem, po kolei:

1) pokwadratowiałe many to efekt zaszłości historycznej, konkretnie programu nroff który, jak podejrzewam, powstawał w czasach kiedy UTF-8 jeszcze nie funkcjonowało.

2) mc z obecnej wersji z portage działa z UTF-8 całkiem prawidłowo (w każdym razie na tyle prawidłowo, że w codzienniej pracy nie zauważam problemu), wspomniana nazwa pliku wyświetla mi się poprawnie, tak w panelach, jak w oknie typu "przenieś".

3) dumpkeys nie ma nic wspólnego z wyświetlaniem (jeśli plotę bzdury, proszę mnie poprawić)

4) problemy w konsoli tekstowej np. w trybie 80x25 biorą się na 99% z tego, że zestaw możliwych do wyświetlenia znaków jest ograniczony pamięcią karty graficznej, a raczej zgodnością z historycznymi trybami VGA (obszar pamięci w którym definiowane są tzw. glyphs (czy ktoś zna polską nazwę?) wynosi 4096 bajtów). Jak sprawa jest rozwiązana w przypadku framebuffera nie wypowiem się, ponieważ nie zagłębiałem się w temat.

Słowem: tak, jest ciągle 2, 5, 10 albo 15% aplikacji / systemów nie działających poprawnie z UTF-8. Ale to nie powód aby się obrażać na kernel, shell czy kodowanie znaków...  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Że tak się wtrącę... o ile pod Xami mam ładnie wyświetlaną kanje o tyle pod normalną konsolą już nie bardzo, może mi ktoś z was polecić jakiś konsolowy font który wyświetli mi zarówno nasze krzaki jak i azjatyckie?

Pod Xorg, w urxvt:

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki code_geass_r2 % ls

[アニメ] コードギアス 反逆のルルーシュR2 第01話 「魔神 が 目覚める 日」 (D-TBS DivX6.6 704x396).avi
```

pod konsolą:

```
[? ? ? ] ? ? ? ? ? ?  ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? R2 ? 01?  ? ? ?  ?  ? ? ? ?  ? ?  (D-TBS DivX6.6 704x396).avi
```

----------

## Yatmai

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Słowem: tak, jest ciągle 2, 5, 10 albo 15% aplikacji / systemów nie działających poprawnie z UTF-8. Ale to nie powód aby się obrażać na kernel, shell czy kodowanie znaków... 

 

Ale co to za życie bez ekg ?  :Wink: 

----------

## unK

 *Beju wrote:*   

> człowiek się męczy z ustawieniem UTF-8,  akceptuje jakieś pokwadratowiałe many i inne mc

 

sys-apps/man to jeden z bardzo niewielu programów, który nie działa z unicode "out of the box", wystarczy zainstalować man, groff i man-pages-pl z repozytorium Eaedificata, żeby pozbyć się tego problemu. A mc wystarczy skompilować z USE "unicode slang -ncurses".

 *Beju wrote:*   

> A w nim litery pochodzące z jakiegokolwiek innego charsetu nie będą widoczne?

 

Nie. To powoduje tylko tyle, że masz klawisze zmapowane tak, jakbyś używał danego kodowania.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Słowem: tak, jest ciągle 2, 5, 10 albo 15% aplikacji / systemów nie działających poprawnie z UTF-8. Ale to nie powód aby się obrażać na kernel, shell czy kodowanie znaków...  
> 
> Ale co to za życie bez ekg ? 

 

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % grep screenekg .zshrc 

alias screenekg="export LC_ALL='pl_PL' && screen -dmS ekg /usr/bin/ekg && export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 && screen -r ekg"
```

Życie bez ekg to nie życie, ale na wszystko jest metoda.  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

no ladnie, teraz mi sie cos spieprzylo...

```

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```

keymap="pl"

dumpkeys_charset="ISO-8859-2"

```

```

unicode="YES"

```

```

consolefont="lat2-16"

consoletranslation="8859-2_to_uni"

```

tak wiec wszystko jest ustawione, strony z utf-8 wyswietlaja mi sie poprawnie, jednak sam nie moge pisac polskich znakow. po prostu jak klikne alt+a, to w OO otwiera mi sie jakies menu, w seamonkey'u zaznacza mi sie tekst, a w psi nic sie nie dzieje, itp itd. system mam angielski, ale z mozliwoscia polskich krzaczkow. przestalo mi dzialac jakies 3 dni temu w sumie bez jakis powodow specjalnych. 

nie mam pomyslu co sie skrzanilo...

no i jeszcze z takich rzeczy, przy okazji tej od razu zepsulo sie to, ze nie moge wklejac zaznaczonego tekstu dwoma przyciskami myszy na raz, tylko scrollem. wczesniej mialem na LP+PP i scroll. poza tym jak zaznaczam w urxvt czy innym tekst, to jak sie zaznaczeniem zjechalo na dol, i trzymajac przycisk scrollowalo w dol, to tekst sie zaznaczal, a teraz zaznacza sie tylko do konca okna, dalej, pomimo scrollowania, nie zaznacza sie.... naprawde mnie to intryguje co sie podzialo...

----------

## unK

1) a xorg.conf?

2) pod konsolą (tekstową) można wpisywać polfonty?

----------

## caruso

Tylko X'y reagują w ten sposób, czy pisząc w czystej konsoli znaczki polskie się pojawiają?

----------

## Poe

1) mam XkbLayout na pl

2) nie, nie dalo sie u mnie od poczatku, w sumie nie bylo mi to potrzebne. przy probie alt+knefel nie ma krzaczkow zadnych. po prostu jakby brak reakcji.

----------

## Yatmai

Ja właśnie swoją przygodę z UTF zakończyłem powrotem na iso  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

A u mnie wszystko działa, może dodam, żeby wywalić utf_to_uni_translate (czy jakoś tak) co jest w /etc/conf.d/consolefont, bo neiktorzy tego uzywaja a nie jest potrzebne.

Ciągle się czyta i czyta o tym, czy każdy z nas ma inną wersję manula? Chyba nie, więc powinno to wszystko bujać i hulać.

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

consolefont="lat2-16"

#consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni"

#unicodemap="iso01"
```

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/keymap

keymap="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

```
$ cat /etc/locale.gen

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-2

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

        Driver          "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

#       Option          "XkbKeycodes"   "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbModel"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbRules"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbSymbols"    "pl us"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#       Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

...
```

System mam na najnowszym ~amd64.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia. Czerpcie z systemu radość użytkowania a nie ciągłego grzebania w konfiguracji aby cokolwiek działało.

----------

## Yatmai

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Czerpcie z systemu radość użytkowania a nie ciągłego grzebania w konfiguracji aby cokolwiek działało.

 

Dlatego po ostatniej reinstalacji lapka zastanawiam się nad sensem Gentoo. Na takim Arch'u czy Debianie system miałbym w 4h, nie 4d, a z grubsza i tak by wyszło na jedno

----------

## dziadu

Ale to nie przeczy sobie. Wkładasz trochę wysiłku w system żeby go sobie dopasować i potem jedziesz. Kiedy stawiałem system na nowym laptopie Della to bawiłem się nim przez półtora tygodnia, żeby wszystko sensownie działało, żeby pogodzić Gentoo, Viste i MediaDirect. W końcu dałem sobie spokój, bo: Visty praktycznie nie używam, nie potrzebuje MediaDirect bo mam Linuksa, etc. Przy czym mam zainstalowane wszystkie trzy wymienione powyżej, ale MediaDIrect nie działa do końca bo on stwarzał problemy. I już od pół roku nie miałem potrzeby używania go.

System postawiłem, zajeło mi trochę konfigurowanie wszystkiego, trzeba było się dwoiedzieć jak czytnik kart uruchomić, jak hibernację, etc. Więc trochę mi to zajeło, od czasu do czasu się tym zajmując. Teraz system działa tak jak ma działać, robie upgrade w miarę aktualnie i nie przejmuję się, że coś nie będzie działać po tym, bo praktycznie nic takiego się nie dzieje.

Po jednej z ostatnich aktualizacji (kiedy pojawił się baselayout-2.0) UTF przestał działać. Przewinęło mi się w pamięci, że ostatnio wiele osób miało z tym problemy. Pogrzebałem 5 min w systemie, zmieniłem CONSOLEFONT z lat2a-16 na lat2-16 i zaczęło działać. Śmieszy mnie jak ludzie mają ciągle problemy z tym UTF-8. To już czwarty komputer na którym stawiam Gentoo z UTF-8 i nigdy większych problemów nie miałem. Nawet do manuala nie zaglądam bo wszystko intuicyjnie robię. I nadal cieszę się z użytkownia systemu, a szperam w nim dla relaksu, od czasu do czasu.

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ale to nie przeczy sobie. Wkładasz trochę wysiłku w system żeby go sobie dopasować i potem jedziesz. Kiedy stawiałem system na nowym laptopie Della to bawiłem się nim przez półtora tygodnia, żeby wszystko sensownie działało, żeby pogodzić Gentoo, Viste i MediaDirect. W końcu dałem sobie spokój, bo: Visty praktycznie nie używam, nie potrzebuje MediaDirect bo mam Linuksa, etc. Przy czym mam zainstalowane wszystkie trzy wymienione powyżej, ale MediaDIrect nie działa do końca bo on stwarzał problemy. I już od pół roku nie miałem potrzeby używania go.
> 
> System postawiłem, zajeło mi trochę konfigurowanie wszystkiego, trzeba było się dwoiedzieć jak czytnik kart uruchomić, jak hibernację, etc. Więc trochę mi to zajeło, od czasu do czasu się tym zajmując. Teraz system działa tak jak ma działać, robie upgrade w miarę aktualnie i nie przejmuję się, że coś nie będzie działać po tym, bo praktycznie nic takiego się nie dzieje.
> 
> Po jednej z ostatnich aktualizacji (kiedy pojawił się baselayout-2.0) UTF przestał działać. Przewinęło mi się w pamięci, że ostatnio wiele osób miało z tym problemy. Pogrzebałem 5 min w systemie, zmieniłem CONSOLEFONT z lat2a-16 na lat2-16 i zaczęło działać. Śmieszy mnie jak ludzie mają ciągle problemy z tym UTF-8. To już czwarty komputer na którym stawiam Gentoo z UTF-8 i nigdy większych problemów nie miałem. Nawet do manuala nie zaglądam bo wszystko intuicyjnie robię. I nadal cieszę się z użytkownia systemu, a szperam w nim dla relaksu, od czasu do czasu.

 

OK. zgodzę się z tobą, bo niby wszystko działa prawidłowo (poza dwoma programami, ale nie jest to problem bo uruchamiam z opcją LC_ALL=C, mam je po angielsku i nie jest to żaden problem).

Tylko co zrobić, gdy w grę wchodzi sieć, gdzie są różne systemy, jeden człowiek pracuje na ISO, inny na Windowsie. Stare dokumenty tekstowe, bazy danych zapisane w jakichś plikach tekstowych leżące w archiwum na starych dyskietkach i płytach CD. Jestem właściwie skazany na przetwarzanie ich przez (może to trochę śmieszne) Wine. Oczywiście wszystkie nazwy plików są ślicznie wyświetlane z ogonkami na dyskach sieciowych, dyskietkach, płytach i nigdzie żadnych problemów, poza zawartością.

Czy jest sposób na rozwiązanie tego problemu, czy można jakoś ten proces zautomatyzować?

W grę nie wchodzi konwersja, bo nie mam czasu siedzieć nad setkami, tysiącami plików i je modyfikować.

Czy jak ktoś wcześniej wspomniał jest wszystko dobrze, ale wyłącznie w systemie zamkniętym, a jeżeli jest jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie to proszę podać jakieś wskazówki?

----------

## dziadu

Windows używa zdaje się CP1250 (polski) i nie ma problemu - ale jest to standart Microsoftu (o ile się nie myle) i jeśli masz plik napisany pod innym Windowsem z innym kodowaniem (Microsoftu) to Windows pewnie potrafi sobie z tym poradzić. Zauważ, że nadal będziesz miał problemy z otwieraniem plików z kodowaniem ISO lub UTF pod Windowsem. Są aplikacje, które potrafią automatycznie rozpoznać kodowanie i się dostosować - i za to chwała im twórcom.

Jeśli chodzi o problem ogonków, na lokalnych komputerach możesz (wydaje mi się że tak włąśnie jest) podmontować dysku ustawieniem róznego kodownia - tak jest dla NTFS chyba, miałem kiedyś problem z polskimi literkami w nazwach plików, po podmontowaniu jako UTF wszystko zaczeło pięknie działać.

Doświadczenia w zarządzaniu siecią i dokumentami nie mam prawie żadnego więc nie jestem kompetentny, żeby Ci doradzać. Ale problem chyba zawsze będzie istniał, kiedy mamy mozliwość wyboru systemu, jaki chcemy używać, wybór kodowania, konfiguracji etc. Musiałbyś ujednolicić cały system.

U mnie w instytucie, żeby podłączyć prywatny komputer do sieci musisz go zarejestrować. Oczywiście warunkiem jest zainstalowanie systemu przez nich - teoretycznie, bo jeśli widzą, że znasz się na rzeczy to tylko pytanie o firewall, antywirus, etc.

Pozdrawiam,

dziadu

----------

## sebas86

 *realkrzysiek wrote:*   

> Czy jest sposób na rozwiązanie tego problemu, czy można jakoś ten proces zautomatyzować?

 

Jest, prawdopodobnie masz już nawet w systemie malutki program iconv, z grubsza można użyć tego tak:

```
iconv -f cp1250 -t utf8 nasz-plik.txt -o plik-po-zamianie.txt
```

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *realkrzysiek wrote:*   Czy jest sposób na rozwiązanie tego problemu, czy można jakoś ten proces zautomatyzować? 
> 
> Jest, prawdopodobnie masz już nawet w systemie malutki program iconv, z grubsza można użyć tego tak:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wiem o tym, czasem stosuję. Uważam to jednak za dosyć uciążliwe. Może jest jakiś inny sposób, więc się dopytuję. 

Ogólnie nie narzekam na UTF-8, przypominają mi się czasy panowania MS-DOS, ale nie ważne dzięki za wsparcie.

----------

## sebas86

 *realkrzysiek wrote:*   

> Wiem o tym, czasem stosuję. Uważam to jednak za dosyć uciążliwe.

 

Sposób na automat to skrypt lub skorzystanie z polecenia find + parę opcji.

Innym sposobem jest instalacja programu pozwalającego w locie zmieniać kodowanie, o ile dobrze pamiętam Bluefish nie miał z tym problemów (możliwość pracy jak i zmiany pomiędzy kodowaniami).

----------

## Poe

po roznych kombinacjach udalo mi sie uzyskac w konsoli polskie znaki (ustawilem m.in. keymaps na 'pl3')

ale w Xach dalej cisza. to znaczy w uxtermie juz zamiast braku reakcji na alt+litera mam krzaczki

```

áïìøî

```

ale w innych programach (przegladarka, OO) nadal albo brak reakcji, albo wywolywanie jakiegos menu etc.

przestawienie w xorg.conf kbd na pl_PL czy plN rowniez nic nie dalo...

----------

## SlashBeast

Ktoś chyba miał podobnego wałka i winą był nowy hal, po starcie xów zmeiniał LC_ALL na C i dupa. Ew. moge naskrobać na szybko howto utf8 system, jak to robie ja -- nic odkrywczego, ale naprawde wiele instalacji gentoo utf8-only robiłem, i nie miewam problemu, chociaż hala ani żadnego xdma nie używam.

----------

## Poe

hm, zdownrage'uje hala, zobaczymy co to da. dzieki za podpowiedz.

EDIT

wiec tak, juz cieplej. downrage zmienil to, ze keymaps na pl3 zaczal bruzdzic, uklad klawiatury sie rozjechal (np. na ctr mialem capsa), po zmianie na pl dziala ladnie pod konsola wszystko, jednak w xach nic sie nie zmienilo, poza tym, ze jak chce zmienic kbd na jakikolwiek inny i potem setxkbmap, to wywala

```

Error loading new keyboard description

```

aczkolwiek, bo zrestartowaniu xow, w logach niby laduje

```

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl_PL"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl_PL"

```

(bo mialem wczesniej pl i pl3 ustawione na probe)

ale jeszcze jest takei cos

```

 $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep key

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

```

ale jest poprawa w tym wzgledzie, ze juz moge znowu wklejac i scrollem i dwoma przyciskami na raz na myszy.

----------

## Poe

bump

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % qlist -Iv xkb

x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.4

x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

```

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % qlist -Iv xorg

x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3

```

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

```

Mam tak.

----------

## Beju

And this is it!!  :Wink: 

Oto i właśnie mamy bezpośredni przykład wspaniałości UTF-8: po malutkiej zmianie "czegośtam" (nawet nie wiadomo dokładnie czego) niejaki POE od 15 kwietnia do chwili obecnej naprawia sobie Unikod. I nie wiem, czy jest ktokolwiek, kto potrafi czerpać z tego przyjemność, jak tu ktoś sugerował. 

Ja osobiście też lubie sobie pogrzebać w systemie dla odprężenia, tu coś ulepszyć, tu naprawić itd., ale jeżeli naprawa ta ciągnie się kilka tygodni, tj. kilkakrotnie dłużej niż postawienie systemu, to wybaczcie, ale... gdzieś tu nam chyba zginął sens, prawda? I jeżeli ktoś mi powie, że grzebanie miesiąc przy jednej dupereli jest relaksujące, to jestem skłonny stwierdzić, że albo nigdy nie używał systemu do pracy, albo ma za dużo wolnego czasu. 

Jest to właściwie mniejszy problem, gdy zmiana jest po części "kosmetyczna" i dotyczy wyświetlania znaczków w systemie, ale czasami jest gorzej. Osobiście mam teraz problem z niedziałającą hibernacją (konkretnie wznawianiem) pod gentoo-sources v24, już od około miesiąca. Na początku jakoś dawałem sobie radę, ale jest coraz gorzej, bo często pracuje "w drodze".

A naprawienie tego, tj.. przetestowanie choćby jednej opcji z jakiegoś postu na forum czy poradnika wymaga: uruchomienia systemu, wystartowania Xów, odpalenia netu, poszukania rozwiązania, zahibernowania systemu, wznowienia go oraz resetu, gdy okaże się, że nie działa. 

Nie mówiąc już o tym, że nie mam czasu siedzieć przy tym 24h/dobę. Nie mam nawet 1/6 tego czasu. Czy kogoś by to zrelaksowało...?

Następna ciekawa rzecz dotycząca UTFa, to: czy ktoś próbował nadać obrazowi kernela jakąś swojską nazwę? powodzenia życzę  :Smile: 

Niestety, prawda jest taka: Unikod nie ma sensu, gdy będzie istnieć jakakolwiek aplikacja, która go nie wspiera. Będzie tylko nakładką działającą, gdy się uruchomi "cośtam" w systemie. A dopóki na jakimś poziomie będziemy i tak ograniczeni do ładnego, schludnego, używanego przez jedyny słuszny naród (narody) łacińskiego alfabetu, to wzniosła idea Unikodu pozostanie tylko ideą. Czyli jeszcze przez ładnych kilka(naście) lat.

W końcu może POE, jak i ja, naprawimy swoje systemy. I nacieszymy się nimi tydzień, aż panowie developerzy zmienią inną "duperelę". Wtedy znów będzie czas na (przymusowy) relaks...

----------

## dziadu

Informuje oficjalnie, że NIE MAM ŻADNYCH PROBLEMÓW Z UTF.

ąężźćółńś

ĄĘŻŹĆÓŁŃŚ

utftest - polskie znaczki: ąćęłńóśżź; japonskie: あいうえお　かきくけこ; rosyjskie: Давай познакомимся; hebrajskie: בּראשׁית, בּרא אלהים, את

                 השּׁמים, ואת האָרץ.

Ale może... zawsze mi wszyscy powtarzali że dziwny jestem, może to prawda i dlatego UTF mi działa? :-/

----------

## Poe

ja juz nie wiem co jest nie tak... w konsoli, tak jak pisałem, polskie znaczki mi działają.... dopóki nie zrestartuje komputera, potem znow cisza. a najdziwniejsze jest to, że ja wszędzie widzę poprawnie polskie krzaczki, czy tu na forum, czy na ircu w irssi, wszystko poprawnie sie wyswietla, ale pisac juz nie moge... do d*...

no ale trzeba cierpiec, chyba z rok nie mialem powazniejszych problemow, kiedys musialy sie zaczac...

----------

## dziadu

@Poe, a masz Ty chłopie czcionki które wspierają UTF, np Dejavu? Kodowanie kodowaniem, ale komputer to nie magik, nie wyczaruje znaczków jak nie wie jak mają wyglądać. Ja mam system na standartowych czcionkach takie jakie były w KDE (czyli Serif i Monospace), przy czym podmieniłem je na wersje z pakietu dejavu, które wspierają UTF. Wiem że wcześniej Ci działało więc pewnie masz ok, ale mi też coś się z KDE nagle stało (chyba po upgrade kdebase ale nie jestem pewien) i ustawinia czcionek (i nie tylko ich) zniknęły. Musiałem jeszcze raz je ustawić i po tym wszystko było okej.

Pozdrawiam

Ten co nie ma z UTF problemów...

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokaż prosze Twoje pliki /etc/rc.conf, /etc/conf.d/{consolefont,keymaps} i /etc/X11/xorg.conf

edit:

A i jeszcze jedno, sprawdzasz to pewnie na jakimś DE w stylu KDE czy Gnome? Sprawdz też na łysych xach z np. fluxboxem, echo "fluxbox" > .xinitrc && chmod +x .xinitrc && startx

----------

## Poe

mam dejavu itp, przemegrowalem i ciagle to samo. 

a configi, prosze

```

consolefont="lat2-16"

consoletranslation="8859-2_to_uni"

unicodemap="lat2u"

```

```

keymap="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset="ISO-8859-2"

fix_euro="NO"

```

```

rc_parallel="NO"

rc_interactive="YES"

rc_depend_strict="YES"

rc_hotplug="YES"

rc_coldplug="YES"

rc_plug_services=""

rc_logger="NO"

unicode="YES"

net_fs_list="afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs"

rc_tty_number=12

rc_device_tarball="NO"

dmesg_level="1"

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "glx" # libglx.a

        Load  "dri"     # libdri.a

        Load  "fglrxdrm"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA exte

nsion

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "hpzt11xx"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl_PL"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "AGPMode" "4"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "2"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

        Option      "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

        Option      "EnableMonitor" "crt1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        "video"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

nie, zaden DE. XFCE4.4, odpalany bez zadnego xdma czy innych, z surowego startx.

----------

## qermit

Jezeli chodzi o konsole to:

http://theka.tk/plitery

jezeli chodzi o Xy to trzeba ustawic tak jak ktos juz podal

```
Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier  "Keyboard1" 

        Driver      "kbd" 

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg" 

        Option      "XkbModel" "hpzt11xx" 

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl_PL" 

EndSection
```

jestes pewien poprawnosci XkbModel oraz XkbLayout.

IMHO powinno byc jakies pc104 i samo pl

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Sprawdz z

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> consolefont="lat2-16"
> 
> ...

 

ja mam jedynie

```
consolefont="lat2-16"
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> keymap="pl"
> ...

 

u mnie to jest tak:

```
KEYMAP="pl2"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
```

Spróbuj tak jak ja mam.

----------

## dziadu

Sprawdzcie też moje konfigi podane kilka postów wyżej - u mnie działają bez problemów i bez żadnych ekstra wpisów xorg.conf jak widze w powyższych przykładach.

----------

## Poe

ehh... wiec tak, dalej stoje w miejscu. w konsoli nadal mam polskie krzaczki dopoki nie uruchomie ponownie komputera. dopiero po wykoaniu recznym /etc/init.d/keymaps restart mam pl-krzaczki w konsoli. w xach nadal kicha, ciagle to samo, niezaleznie od wszelkich ustawien i waszych configow.

@qermit, XkbModel mam taki bo to klawiatura dla mojego lapka, taka sobie kiedys, ze 2 lata temu ustawilem przy konfiguracji xow i bylo ok, a Layout jest wziety z dokumentacji na gentoo.org (zmienilem na to, bo myslalem, ze w tym tkwi problem, bo wczesniej mialem 'pl').

ja cos czuje, ze to jest jakas drobna pierdola, na ktora nikt z nas nie wpadnie...

----------

## dziadu

@Poe, tak z ciekawości, masz może kxkb (jeśli uzywasz KDE)? Jeśli tak unemergnij kxkb i setxkbmap (na wszelki wypadek) i zobacz wtedy czy coś się nie zmieniło.

----------

## Poe

jak wspomnialem pare postow wczesniej, nie mam ani kde ani gnome, ani nic podobnego. X+Xfce.

```

*  kde-base/kxkb

      Latest version available: 3.5.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

```

osz by to szlag trafił! dlaczego po setxkbmap wczoraj nic nie zaskoczyło, a teraz tak? mało tego. jeszcze dziś popołudniu nie działało... tylko się pochlastać

dzięki wam za pomoc...

----------

## SlashBeast

A bufor ramki masz? Pamiętam, że jak używałem fb to mi szlag trafiał pl znaczki w konsoli, musialem restartować consolefont

----------

## Poe

tak, teoretycznie mam fb. 

a jak obszedłeś ten problem?

----------

## qermit

nooo... xy to osobna sprawa. trzeba pamietac o locale w trakcie odpalania serwera. 

moze jakis maly skrinszocik z xow

----------

## dziadu

Mówiąc fb macie na myśli takie coś jak splash screen, wyświetlanie obrazka w tle trybu tekstowego, etc...? Jeśli tak, to mam fb i mam również pl znaczki.

pozdrawiam

dziadu

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tak, teoretycznie mam fb. 
> 
> a jak obszedłeś ten problem?

 

workaround - nie używam fb.

----------

## Poe

@qetmit, jakiego skirnszota masz na mysli?

mam fb, ale bez zadnych splashów itp. zbędne.

----------

## Poe

hmm... jednak problem nie do końca jest rozwiązany, bo wystartowałem przed chwilą system raz jeszcze i po odpaleniu xów znów nie miałem ogonków, dopiero jak ręcznie wklepałem setxkbmap, to zaskoczyło... w najgorszym wypadku dodam to do xinita, no ale malo to eleganckie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz pod fluxboxem, openboxem czy czymś podobnym.

----------

## dziadu

@Poe, a spróbuj ustawić w xorg.conf takei coś:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

        Driver          "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

#       Option          "XkbKeycodes"   "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbModel"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbRules"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbSymbols"    "pl us"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#       Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

```

No i musisz oczywiście zainstalować sterowniki do evdev.

Jeśli to nie pomoże, to spróbuj (stopniowo) odkomentować XkbSymbols, XkbLayout, XkbKeycodes (różne wariacje na te trzy parametry, ja się kiedyś tym bawiłem i udało mi się osiągnąć zamierzony efekt a potem coś zrobiłem i nie pamietam co, ale wszystko działało o tak, po prostu).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## realkrzysiek

Miałem podobny problem i wszystko przez "Hala 0.5.10" lub nowszego nie pamiętam dokładnie.

Z tym, że praca zupełnie była niemożliwa w X, bo myszka zupełnie zwariowała, a klawiatura działała jakby jej słoń nadepną na ucho. Wcześniej miałem działającą myszkę ze sterownikiem "evdev", a że gryzoń miał sporo dodatkowych klawiszy (Logitech MX1000), które wykorzystywałem namiętnie to i ustawienia były dosyć specyficzne.

Przyczyną aktualizacji była chęć poznania Gnoma 2.22, poczułem się trochę sfrustrowany, ale znalazłem rozwiązanie usuwając mysz i klawiaturę z "xorg.conf" i na nowo konfigurując w Gnomie klawiaturę.

Jakoś działa, może warto przetestować.

----------

